# acsi cards 08/09 cross over period?



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi already have my ACSI card for 08 now in the process of buying the new 09 card which I was going to use from the 1st of Jan onwards but after reading this information from Vicariousbooks.co.uk how do I convince sites that I left during the cross over period and that the card is in the post, is proof of purchase normally good enough? any suggestions PD.

ACSI Camping Card 2009 ~ (Pre Order Now)
Available Mid December.

We tried to arrange a temporary 2009 card to assist those people who will be away during the cross over period Xmas-New Year unfortunately this could not be done.

We can post them to campsites once you are there, please see our delivery terms.

Europe and Worldwide Delivery

All deliveries outside of the UK are sent Air Mail. You will be charged a shipping cost for each item you order based on its weight. Orders will not be processed if the shipping cost has been incorrectly selected.

Upon entering the shipping country, deliveries will enter the postal system of the country concerned. It is our experience that goods delivered using this method arrive within seven to 14 days of despatch for European destinations, and within 12 to 24 days of despatch for the rest of the world.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I might be completely wrong but I'd be very surprised indeed if a site didn't give you the discount on production of your 2008 card and the paperwork for your new order.

It is low season and they will have empty pitches so your discounted pitch fee is better than nothing.

G


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Know exactly what you mean as we had this problem 2 years ago.....time they addressed it I think?!! It put us off joining this year as we would be in the same position exactly!! Plus the Euro is not worth what it was and therefore sites are not quite such good value. Not that we didn't enjoy the discount...!! Ana x


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*ACSI Cross over*

Hi all,

Haven't discussed this with Vicarious but would it not be sensible to offer the option of posting abroad, only the ACSI card and perhaps posting the book to our home address.

Most folks who renew would have the 2008 book and card with them and could use the old book for information until they got back home.

Alternatively, possibly someone at home could send on the card.

Another option is to make the purchase available online and print out the card from wherever you are logged in.

Again as I've mentioned, you can buy the ACSI book in some campsites abroad but the book would be in the language of that country.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Surely Vicarious Books have an answer to this problem? 

I need mine form 1 Jan 2009 when we set off for Spain.


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

*09, JUST ARRIVED*

Just a quick note to say that I bought the new 09 card from Vicarious Books and it arrived today, Result.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My 2009 copy arrived yesterday


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic,,,,,nearly*

Couldn't help noticing Gypsy rose's comment re the Euro not being worth much.

According to a well used conversion web site Euro was worth about 67penceon 1st January 2007 whereas today is worth 87pence....alas 'tis the £ which has lost value and made us ,yet again, the poor folk of Europe!

Safe roads to all

Ken..........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We pre ordered our 2009 card via Vicarious Books and it arrived on Friday as predicted by them in October!

Good service from a reliable company has been my experience with all the vanning publications we've requested.


----------

